# Cheat Sheets



## pdelass (Jul 11, 2016)

I am taking the Power PE in October (first time taker).  I am going to start coming up with some cheat sheets with different formulas, but I figured I'd ask if anyone had any that are already typed up that they didn't mind sharing.

If not - can you recommend a list somewhere online, or a group of formulas that you feel like I need to have a firm grasp on for those


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 11, 2016)

You'll learn more if you make your own sheet.


----------



## glockjacket P.E. (Jul 11, 2016)

Id buy an ugly's if i were you

https://smile.amazon.com/Uglys-Electrical-References-Bartlett-Learning/dp/1449690777/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1468292865&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=ugly's+electrical+reference+2016

extremely helpful for how small and easy it is


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Jul 14, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> You'll learn more if you make your own sheet.


Agreed.  Part of ingraining the info into your brain is to make a cheat sheet(s) based on your studying.  Don't wait until the last minute.  It took me two weeks to complete my cheat sheets.  Along with my hardcover reference material I also brought in two 3-ring binders full of sample test solutions, completed problems and various material printed from the internet.


----------



## majorever (Jul 24, 2016)

Same here first time test taker in OCT. I feel like you make your cheat sheets as you go along with your study and pra. problems. so this way you remember where things are. I am thinking of making a separate PU unit problems sheets so I can quickly look over those in exam. But it's time consuming. I will see depend on how much time I have since I also have to take care a toddler at home.


----------

